# I reformatted my PC and now there's no sound at all.



## Velvet Rope (Aug 8, 2008)

So I reformatted my PC and now there's no sound. I've tried everything to fix it but i give up, I really don't know what's the problem. I uplugged and replugged the speakers, i tried them somewhere else and they work fine, i checked the audio dispositive and it says i have this one: realtek AC'97 audio driver. 

I've seen other threads but i don't seem to find a similar problem or solution at all. 
I think you guys will need my motherboard to help me out right? how do i find out that?

I hope you guys can help me, i'd really appreciate it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Look in device manager - any yellow or red marks there?
(To open Device manager: Click Start >> Run >> Type *devmgmt.msc* and click OK)

What's the brand/model of the computer?


----------



## Velvet Rope (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot   

Ok, i checked and everything seems to be "working correctly". No yellow or red marks.
-----

I tried to find out what brand/model this pc is but i couldn't. 
I have no idea, i only have the Mainboard manual and it doesnt seem to help. 
I'd reboot the Pc and wrote down what it shows at first so i hope that helps a little, i don't know (I'm so ignorant in this kind of stuff sorry =/ )

Here's what i wrote down:
Phoenix - Award Bios, v6.00PG an energy star ally
Copyright (c) 1984-2005, Phoenix technologies LDT

U8668R35-D

Main Processor: Intel (R) Celeron (R) CPU 2.26 GHZ (133x17.0)
Memory Testing: 491520K OK + 32768K Shared Memory
Memory SPD is DDR333

03/23/2005 - P4M266A-8235/7-6A6LW00HC-00


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press the "Report" menu - then "Quick report - All pages > Plain text. 
Save the report. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.

*How to post an attachment.*


----------



## Velvet Rope (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok so i did it.
I had uploaded it before but i realized it was in my mother language so i changed it to english.
It's now attached.


----------



## mchizie (Aug 8, 2008)

How about you look inside your comp, the backyard, where the sound jacks from, and read the make and number(s) of all the square chips around there. You wont miss the sound chip. Post five IDs you think could be it, and I will tell you which it is.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The motherboard is a Biostar U8668 Pro.
You can download drivers here: http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/mb/driver.php?S_ID=337
Install the chipset driver first.


----------



## Velvet Rope (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok, i downloaded the chipset driver first and installed, then proceed to download the On-Board Audio. Which is Via Audio Deck (Vinyl Deck). It's now installed and it's something like this, i'll attach a screecap, just in case.

I still have no sound. Is there something extra i need to do?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Post a screenshot of device manager (click View >> Show hidden devices).

Also - please read this: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f242/sound-problems-try-these-things-first-222432.html


----------



## Velvet Rope (Aug 8, 2008)

It's in spanish so i thought i'd translate the audio device section:

Audio Codecs
Video Codecs
Microsoft Audio WINMM WDM Compatibility controller
Inherited Audio Controllers
Kernel Microsoft System audio device
MIDI Device compatible with MPU-401
Inherited Video Capture device 
Multimedia Control Device
Standar games connection
Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller.


I did read the sticked thread, i first thought it was the speakers but they work just fine, i tried headphones and it's the same.
Everything on the computer's system seems to be okay too, i just don't understand what's the problem.


----------



## gpapadin (Aug 9, 2008)

yes i had the EXACT SAME PROBLEM!!!!
okay so just right click on my computer, click manage, click device manager, click on sound video and game controllers, and you will see that one of the audio drivers arent properly installed. (It will have a yellow exclamation point) Then just double click it, and follow the instructions and it will install it for you.


----------



## Velvet Rope (Aug 8, 2008)

gpapadin said:


> yes i had the EXACT SAME PROBLEM!!!!
> okay so just right click on my computer, click manage, click device manager, click on sound video and game controllers, and you will see that one of the audio drivers arent properly installed. (It will have a yellow exclamation point) Then just double click it, and follow the instructions and it will install it for you.


I searched for that before but there are no red or yellow exclamations points (i post a screenshot)

It doesn't make sense. I hope i can fix this.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is that a Vista skin for XP (Everest says you're running XP SP2)?

Try playing a song with Media player. If the graphs moves, the sound hardware and driver (obviously) are working.
Check the cables.


----------



## Velvet Rope (Aug 8, 2008)

^Yes it's just the Vista Skin.

I did something!
I managed to make the microphone work now. It works and i can hear my voice from the speakers. So they're fine and volume and everything's connected just fine.
I think something's blocking the rest of the sounds. I guess I'll keep checking until i find the key.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Make sure the onboard VIA sound is the default device in Control panel >> Sounds and audio devices.

Install a codec pack: http://www.free-codecs.com/k_lite_Codec_Pack_download.htm


----------



## Velvet Rope (Aug 8, 2008)

Okay, now i've hit bottom. This has frustrated me way too much now.
I restarted the computer a while ago and went to check the Sound and Audio devices and it says i have no Audio Device, the thing is, I HAVE DOWNLOADED and INSTALLED them already. 

I think i'm going to take the CPU to this Technical help center downtown this monday.

Thanks eneles a lot for your help :smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck. Keep us updated.


----------

